# Last day, Last hour, open bull



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Its been a crazy week in the open bull area. my brother and I got on 9 bulls, all 5x and 6x's. My brother took a 60 yard shot on a nice 6 but he had to shoot a gap and he decided to shoot the tree instead. Then, without rubbing too much salt in my own wound I royally screwed up on a nice 5x5 and we'll leave it at that.
We had a good hunt and went home. 

Two days later a buddy and I go back up for the last few days. I decided to go sit on a seep where there is a wallow. I saw a nice 5x5 hit it the night before. 
The last day I get down in there, as I get to my spot in the leveled out aspen grove next to the seep I lean up on an aspen and start to study the situation when loud crashing log's and branches start breaking. Standing against the tree I knock an arrow and look up to see 6 cows and a spike coming right at me.

I thought to myself, if the spike gives me a chance then i'm taking him.
It wasn't looking good as the cows started walking through me at 10 yards. 
I'm not even hardly breathing
Luckily all the cows made it past and as the spike passed I drew back and took a 17 yard shot on the move. I hit him absolutely perfect and the arrow blew through and went another 10 yards sticking into the hillside.

All the elk were confused as they walked off and the spike expired right in front of me 15 yards from where I had shot him.

This is my first ever spike anything but i'll take him.
This open bull has been good to me in the past and I'v been lucky to have taken several nice bulls but, this spike was by far the easiest 200 yard pack out to the wheeler.

last day, last hour... 

my brother took a picture of me closing the distance on a nice 5x5 that was rolling around in a wallow. the one I royally screwed up on...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cool!8) Glad you got it done!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job! Congrats!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

That is awesome. I love last chance animals. I have always said that 60% of the animals I have harvested have been on the last day or last chance I was able to go out.

Cheddar


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Way to go man, excellent! Sounds like one great time hunting!


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

Tell the story about shooting the 6 point and never finding it because you went to soon!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats man!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice job, congrats!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Look at it this way, you already have some nice antlers on the wall at home and now have a freezer full of tender meat. And any kill with a bow is a trophy!


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

By far the best eater I ever shot was a spike. The fact you didn't have to pack it far almost guarantees some good eating. Way to go.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

maffleck said:


> By far the best eater I ever shot was a spike. The fact you didn't have to pack it far almost guarantees some good eating. Way to go.


Until you have had calf that is, I took a spike and calf last year and have loved every bite!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Very true. I thought a spike ate better than anything I ever tasted until I bagged a calf. I've been targeting calfs with my cow tags ever since.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Good job hoss


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice job!


----------

